# Протрузии С3-С4, С4-С5, С5-С6, грыжа С6-С7. Ухудшение после МТ



## дина999 (13 Апр 2015)

Здравствуйте, мама сделала МРТ,в заключении шейный отдел: МР-признаки остеохондроза, спондилоартроза шейного отдела позвоночника. Протрузии МПД в сигментах с3-с4, с4-с5, с5-с6, грыжа МПД в сигменте с6-с7. Записалась к мануальному,после 2-го сеанса стала заметно лучше, позавчера был 4 сеанс, и после него ей стало хуже,а вчера маму опять схватило и стало еще хуже чем было раньше,она кашляет,задыхается, слабость очень сильная, даже подняться ей очень тяжело,головокружение, боли адские в шее,спине,груди и сильный страх. Скажите пожалуйста это нормально и чем еще можно помочь?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2015)

Не нормально.
Давление и экг!


----------

